# Cockapoo Price



## JoJo

Were you happy with the price of your cockapoo?
What did it cost you?

I think my puppy was worth every penny, but some of my friends have fallen over when I said I (my hubby) paid £850 for our puppy.....


----------



## marzy

yes i agree 
pricy  for a so called cross breed... but
worth every penny
non smelly non moulting intelligent loving dog!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
its priceless
i love my boycie and if i knew what i now know about owning a cockapoo 
i would probably pay more!!!!!
marzy

ps i paid 750 but also had to pay for 1st 1nd 2nd inj
ive seen some pay 750 inc inj.....

cockapoos are brilliant in my opinion
what about you guys????


----------



## lady amanda

My little lady had first injections and came with a puppy care kit, and due to the fact that she was the last in her litter to go she was very inexpensive.
She was only $250
usually they go from $400-$1200
I lucked out big time


----------



## embee

I wish breeders would charge a more realistic price and there is no reason why a cockapoo should cost any more than the parent breeds but I'm afraid it's supply and demand - if lots of people want them and there's not many good puppies about then the breeder will charge what they think they can get. I saw a litter advertised recently £1000 for boys and £1200 for girls! Most peoples primary aim when breeding puppies is to make as much money as possible


----------



## JoJo

Yes cockapoos are brill......

£750 plus injections seems a fair price ... I know its alot but as we both agree a cockapoo is worth it.

I have seen some ads for cockapoos as low as £650.. but, big but these are from working spaniels and why are they cheaper!!!!! IMO.....

On the other side, I have recently seen an advert for £1000 per pup ... wow wee!!!!


----------



## JoJo

embee said:


> I saw a litter advertised recently £1000 for boys and £1200 for girls! Most peoples primary aim when breeding puppies is to make as much money as possible


Oh think we saw the same ad.... I think around £700-£850 for a well brought up puppy is pricey but acceptable .... £1000 no way .. money making business.

Not fair different prices for *** or colours of puppies!!!!!


----------



## embee

JoJo said:


> Yes cockapoos are brill......
> 
> £750 plus injections seems a fair price ... I know its alot but as we both agree a cockapoo is worth it.
> 
> I have seen some ads for cockapoos as low as £650.. but, big but these are from working spaniels and why are they cheaper!!!!! IMO.....
> 
> On the other side, I have recently seen an advert for £1000 per pup ... wow wee!!!!


I think those who breed and work working dogs (and cockapoos from working cockers) are just a bit more grounded as they move within the working community where I imagine people are less prone to being exploited and paying over the odds. Also I think those looking for a family pet look more for a show cross than a working cross as a lot of anecdotal evidence suggests that a working cross is more demanding and needs more time and exercise so there may be a little less demand for them as a family pet.


----------



## kendal

Gypsy and Incas litters were priced at £650 with Gypsy we payed extra for her second vacc as she was with the breeder longer than normal but we were not charged for her staying longer. Echo and Deltas litters were priced around £850.


not eactly sure why they are more espencive cockers are normaly priced at £650, i think it popularaty, if something is saught after then the price is higher.


----------



## JoJo

Wow weeeee Kendal I was waiting for your comments  with 4 cockapoos... a very expensive hobby ... but look at your gorgeous gals ..... worth even more tbh....

Beautiful things are costly .. diamonds ... houses ... cars ... designer handbag ... women (in general are expensive - hubbys comment there) ... cockapoos!!!


----------



## kendal

JoJo said:


> Oh think we saw the same ad.... I think around £700-£850 for a well brought up puppy is pricey but acceptable .... £1000 no way .. money making business.
> 
> Not fair different prices for *** or colours of puppies!!!!!



the price difference between boys and girls is standered acras most animals, girls are more exspencime because if you intend to beed them you will make money off them. 

then for colour its agoain popularaty, solid colours are prefered and lighter colours go first. 

unusual coulers that are sauht after can be more espencive depending on whether or not people want them.


----------



## JoJo

embee said:


> Also I think those looking for a family pet look more for a show cross than a working cross as a lot of anecdotal evidence suggests that a working cross is more demanding and needs more time and exercise so there may be a little less demand for them as a family pet.


I have been advised by several sources that cockapoos from working spaniel are not ideal for family pets, and are a little hyper ... so I would steer clear personally ...


----------



## wilfiboy

You see some adverts asking ridiculous prices then saying ... chocolate pups very rare ... ermm !!! as though you are getting something really unusual and therefore they can justify the price. Have seen some adverts asking big money then as the weeks go by the price slowly starts to come down to stop the possibility of being left with the pups. If you get answers to your questions, the pups are healthily raised and socialised and you feeel happy with the breeder then I suppose its how much you are willing to pay. I feel sorry for people who would love to have a cockapoo but are out priced x


----------



## wilfiboy

I wanted show cockapoo s for that reason but there are working cockapoos on here and there does nt appear to be a great difference from what people post. Mandy is nt Flo a working cockapoo and I feel like Dylan is as well unless my memory is failing me again lol. So if I had my time again ( note I have nt said next time) I wouldnt limit my choice i would be open to both working and show x


----------



## kendal

JoJo said:


> Wow weeeee Kendal I was waiting for your comments  with 4 cockapoos... a very expensive hobby ... but look at your gorgeous gals ..... worth even more tbh....
> 
> Beautiful things are costly .. diamonds ... houses ... cars ... designer handbag ... women (in general are expensive - hubbys comment there) ... cockapoos!!!


lol at your hubby lol i dont do dimonds, like hoses but wouldnt want one, dont have a car, no interest in bags, shoes, dont smoke,drink or do drugs.
so lol cockapoos arent a bad thing to spend money on lol 

Echo and Deltas litters werent priced because of their colours it was just the standered price, their was also not difference between male and female in the litter either.


----------



## JoJo

Mandy's Flo is excellently trained ... trained like a working dog .. so I guess it does work for some.... I am just a little worried I would have a very energetic puppy when I want a pet for the family.... with kids!!!


----------



## JoJo

kendal said:


> lol at your hubby lol i dont do dimonds, like hoses but wouldnt want one, dont have a car, no interest in bags, shoes, dont smoke,drink or do drugs.
> so lol cockapoos arent a bad thing to spend money on lol


Well if that’s all we ask for from our hubby's ... then what’s a cockapoo or 2 or 3 or 4 .... to keep a happy marriage ha ha ha


----------



## kendal

JoJo said:


> Mandy's Flo is excellently trained ... trained like a working dog .. so I guess it does work for some.... I am just a little worried I would have a very energetic puppy when I want a pet for the family.... with kids!!!


Delta is from a show american and is the most exitable off all my girls, Gypsys mum was working type cocker although not a trained gundog. and gypsy was the easiest to train. 

to be honest i think its the way you are with them. my brothers girlfriends mums cockapoo is so exatable, but at ours she is so calm.


----------



## Tressa

Yes, the excitability does seem to change depending on who is around. Teddy can be as quiet as a mouse all day but the minute my granddauhgter comes in, all arms and legs and squeals, he goes crazy. Actually he really just comes alive when she appears - I think he is just bored with us oldies all day poor wee soul.
He was quite expensive, too, but it is just pure economics - supply and demand rule in dog breeding just as elsewhere in the market place.
Anyway, we think he was worth it (except when he chews the gussets out of my daughters best knickers!! lol)


----------



## embee

wilfiboy said:


> I wanted show cockapoo s for that reason but there are working cockapoos on here and there does nt appear to be a great difference from what people post. Mandy is nt Flo a working cockapoo and I feel like Dylan is as well unless my memory is failing me again lol. So if I had my time again ( note I have nt said next time) I wouldnt limit my choice i would be open to both working and show x


Flo has FTCH in her cocker line but her mum wasn't bred to work as she was not docked. I would probably avoid a working cocker parent who is docked as they would have been from a litter bred primarily to work (otherwise they wouldn't have been allowed to dock the litter). I visited one breeder where the mum was a working, docked cocker who had been run on by the breeder they acquired her from so her puppies would probably have a higher than average chance of having a strong working temperament and the energy that goes along with it. But some people would want a working x poodle if intending to use the cockapoo as a gundog or for agility for example.


----------



## embee

JoJo said:


> Mandy's Flo is excellently trained ... trained like a working dog .. so I guess it does work for some.... I am just a little worried I would have a very energetic puppy when I want a pet for the family.... with kids!!!


She's not trained like a working dog at all it is just basic training that's covered at intermediate class with a whole range of other dogs. I go along as it is fun for her, she gets to meet a whole range of dogs as the class is preceded by 30 minutes social and I find it is enabling us to bond and understand each other better. She isn't overly energetic and, as long as she gets 1 hour a day of good off lead or ball retrieving exercise, she is very quiet and settled around the house. I have 3 kids to look after as well and she is my first dog so I'm no expert! But I have taken her training to 1 or even 2 sessions per week constantly since she was 10 weeks old.


----------



## Spoiledpooch

Here in the US cockapoos go for 350. to 400. not sure what that works out to for you all. We were fortunate to get our girl at a year old for 200. (with shots and fully trained.) 
Per temperment. She gets excited when we come home from somewhere or when our oldest son stops by to visit. (and sometimes it gets a bit tricky to say the word walk - without her jumping up to go.) But shes just as content to cuddle between my hubby and I on the couch.


----------



## wilfiboy

embee said:


> She's not trained like a working dog at all it is just basic training that's covered at intermediate class with a whole range of other dogs. I go along as it is fun for her, she gets to meet a whole range of dogs as the class is preceded by 30 minutes social and I find it is enabling us to bond and understand each other better. She isn't overly energetic and, as long as she gets 1 hour a day of good off lead or ball retrieving exercise, she is very quiet and settled around the house. I have 3 kids to look after as well and she is my first dog so I'm no expert! But I have taken her training to 1 or even 2 sessions per week constantly since she was 10 weeks old.


Your work has so paid off I wish i could be more dedicated ... cant say that Mable loves class but I think alot of the time she's tired by the time we are there .. last time we got most stuff wrong .. I could nt even get her to concentrate on me , but as soon as we were in the car she was asleep, certainly find it harder to make the time with 2... not that I have nt got time if Im trying to do something with Wilf then Mables in there and vice versa and dont want to exclude one.. its a work in progress but Im quite good at from tomorrow ..... x


----------



## RubyCockapoo

They are quite pricey, but worth it of course - I have been asked in the street how much Ruby cost and people are often shocked, but when we were looking I looked at some pedigrees and they are much more expensive - Bulldog pups were £2000 (in US $ at today's rate that is $3200), as were many other well-known breeds - I think a lot of the time people don't realise how much dogs can cost.

What you pay doesn't matter as long as you can afford it, you can afford to keep them (including vet bills, insurance, etc) and you love them - some of the loveliest dogs are mongrels (classic cross-breeds of course) and people get them cheap or for free.

I would have loved a Jack Russell but my animal allergies have meant that this is imposible - so glad we have a Cockapoo now. But Jack Russell's aren't expensive (as they aren't a pedigree dog) - but what characters they are!


----------



## kendal

RubyCockapoo said:


> They are quite pricy, but worth it of course - I have been asked in the street how much Ruby cost and people are often shocked, but when we were loking I looked at some pedigrees and they are much worse - Bulldog pups were £2000, as were many other well-known breeds - I think a lot of the time people don't realise how much dogs can cost.
> 
> What you pay doesn't matter as long as you can afford it, you can afford to keep them (including vet bills, insurance, etc) and you love them - some of the loveliest dogs are mongrels (classic cross-breeds of course) and people get them cheap or for free.
> 
> I would have loved a Jack Russell but my animal allergies have meant that this is imposible - so glad we have a Cockapoo now. But Jack Russell's aren't expensive (as they aren't a pedigree dog) - but what characters they are!


as far as i know bulldogs are that exspensive because it is risky to breed them, the have isures mating (i think) and from what i have hered most end up a cection, which is not good because of their breathing isues.


----------



## Jesarie

With the cost of puppy shots, and everything that comes with getting a new puppy, Axle was $1000.00 So worth it!


----------



## JoJo

All in all an interesting thread then....

Lets face it .. we are happy to pay whatever for these hybrid / designer / cross cockapoos because they are just adorable .. end off... 

Range seems to be £700 - £850 ... Any higher ????? Anyone

Therefore is seems like it is supply and demand for a pong free, low to non shedding puppy .... reasonable enough to me.


----------



## weez74

JoJo said:


> All in all an interesting thread then....
> 
> Lets face it .. we are happy to pay whatever for these hybrid / designer / cross cockapoos because they are just adorable .. end off...
> 
> Range seems to be £700 - £850 ... Any higher ????? Anyone
> 
> Therefore is seems like it is supply and demand for a pong free, low to non shedding puppy .... reasonable enough to me.


Rosie was only £600 - but that's because she was a reject! Someone put their name down for her and paid £50 deposit and then decided they didn't want her. Apparently, she would otherwise have been £700. I like to think it was fate. My husband is Scottish - he just thinks it was a good deal (sorry Kendal, Tressa, anyone else with Scottish blood - I don't really mean it!).

And, Rosie's mum is a 'field' type spaniel. Rosie is perfectly calm when she is with me (as long as she's had a bit of exercise) but a complete nutter when she is with the kids - I think that the problem isn't her mum being a field spaniel, it's that my kids are obviously field kids!


----------



## wilfiboy

Priceless x x


----------



## JoJo

Oh yes .... Truly priceless.. That’s something we can all agree on!!!!


----------



## embee

weez74 said:


> Rosie was only £600 - but that's because she was a reject! Someone put their name down for her and paid £50 deposit and then decided they didn't want her. Apparently, she would otherwise have been £700. I like to think it was fate. My husband is Scottish - he just thinks it was a good deal (sorry Kendal, Tressa, anyone else with Scottish blood - I don't really mean it!).
> 
> And, Rosie's mum is a 'field' type spaniel. Rosie is perfectly calm when she is with me (as long as she's had a bit of exercise) but a complete nutter when she is with the kids - I think that the problem isn't her mum being a field spaniel, it's that my kids are obviously field kids!


Flo used to get very excited around my youngest who is 4 as she would tear around and move about erratically (my little girl not the dog!!) which would excite Flo a lot and she would try and play with Elli and play bow, bark and grab at her clothes. This has just about settled down now as Flo has matured and learnt that if my little one is running about with the older ones it's not a cue for her to join in. A few times I had to put Flo out when she kept barking and jumping up at Elli and she soon learnt that this wasn't allowed.


----------



## weez74

embee said:


> Flo used to get very excited around my youngest who is 4 as she would tear around and move about erratically (my little girl not the dog!!) which would excite Flo a lot and she would try and play with Elli and play bow, bark and grab at her clothes.


I think that they learn that you are the top dog, so then the little ones must be their litter mates! My daughter got a mark on her arm today from Rosie biting her and my son got two holes in his jumper, so I think separating them when they are all over excited is a must now. I would hate for something worse to happen, given that it's not really Rosie's fault.


----------



## embee

weez74 said:


> I think that they learn that you are the top dog, so then the little ones must be their litter mates! My daughter got a mark on her arm today from Rosie biting her and my son got two holes in his jumper, so I think separating them when they are all over excited is a must now. I would hate for something worse to happen, given that it's not really Rosie's fault.


I used to feel really sorry for Flo when this happened as she was just trying to join in with the fun and saw my daughter as an exciting playmate. D also ended up with a few holes in her sleeves where Flo grabbed her but Flo never harmed her with her teeth as she has always had a really 'soft' mouth. I did quite quickly teach Flo that she had to ignore D's dashing around. If Flo got a bit excited I would tell D to turn her back on Flo and put her arms in the air (so Flo didn't get worked up by little waving hands) and that works really well. In some cases I would just give Flo time out so she learnt that if she got over excited around D she didn't get to join in at all. Now Flo is a bit older she really understands how to be around D - if they are in the garden playing with a ball Flo picks it up in her mouth and runs while D chases but Flo has learnt to trot slowly so D can keep up and she sometimes puts the ball down so D can get it. I'll try to get it on video at the weekend as it is so sweet to watch.


----------



## markosborne

Marzy,

Don't go saying you would have paid more - I'm seeing Natasha tomorrow - she might pick up on the fact and charge me more for the girl I am going to see!


----------



## wilfiboy

Ooh Mark how exciting ... what colour is she and when can she come home... Is Rupert the dad ??? ssssshhh wont say anything about price... Im sure she'll be what your hoping for x


----------



## JoJo

Oh new puppy.... 

What colour are you hoping for? 

If you are viewing it won't be too long until she comes home to her forever home, when do you collect? .. hope you are ready for this .. ha ha ha ... only teasing, its the best ever....


----------



## Georgiapeach

Rosie didn't cost me anything, as I took her from my MIL when she had to go and live with one of my DH's brothers who refused to take her! Of course, when the family bought Rosie for my MIL seven years ago, she was around $700 from a pet store. I couldn't convince them that the dog was probably from a puppy mill... Oh well, Rosie brought my MIL much joy and it's all good. Now if I could get all this FAT off of her!! Nearly 7 years of being obese is hard to overcome.


----------



## lady amanda

I clearly paid the least for my little lady!


----------



## wilfiboy

lady amanda said:


> I clearly paid the least for my little lady!


You got an absolute bargain x x x


----------



## paul1959

£650 for Jessica and we love her to bits!


----------



## caradunne

Izzy was £875 from Jandaz in West Wales. She came with a gut problem that lasted for several months and now has a wasting thigh muscle - we are waiting for results from the vet to get a diagnosis. I went to that breeder because a friend of mine had bought a puppy there the year before. There were about 30 puppies for sale when we bought her and they are always advertising more litters. I love her to bits, so she was worth the cost but I am concerned for her health.


----------



## Tressa

Georgiapeach said:


> Rosie didn't cost me anything, as I took her from my MIL when she had to go and live with one of my DH's brothers who refused to take her! Of course, when the family bought Rosie for my MIL seven years ago, she was around $700 from a pet store. I couldn't convince them that the dog was probably from a puppy mill... Oh well, Rosie brought my MIL much joy and it's all good. Now if I could get all this FAT off of her!! Nearly 7 years of being obese is hard to overcome.


Seems to me you are doing pretty well with the weight reduction, given that it took years to put all that extra weight on. Poor wee soul - hope she continues to lose a bit. She will feel the better for it, I am sure. Cant be easy though. Good luck with it!


----------



## embee

caradunne said:


> Izzy was £875 from Jandaz in West Wales. She came with a gut problem that lasted for several months and now has a wasting thigh muscle - we are waiting for results from the vet to get a diagnosis. I went to that breeder because a friend of mine had bought a puppy there the year before. There were about 30 puppies for sale when we bought her and they are always advertising more litters. I love her to bits, so she was worth the cost but I am concerned for her health.


Poor Izzy. Make sure you report the health problems back to the breeder. Same goes for any puppy or dog that develops problems as the breeder should record any health issues that develop (and causes when known) then consider whether they continue to breed from the parents.


----------



## Tressa

A most important point, Mandy. Hope you have done that, or are intending to, Cara. You would be doing a great service to future cockapoo owners if you do.
Good luck with Izzy, and hope she is OK. Keep us posted on how she is doing.


----------



## jessi1028

**

I got my cockapoo for $125 with his first shots. But my family and I think he was abused once we shaved all his hair off we found a scar by his eye and ha was very scared of people trying to touch him, he would just laydown like if he thought you werte gonna hit him. But he's in my loving home now and he is very playful and very good with my 2 year old daughter.


----------



## kendal

jessi1028 said:


> I got my cockapoo for $125 with his first shots. But my family and I think he was abused once we shaved all his hair off we found a scar by his eye and ha was very scared of people trying to touch him, he would just laydown like if he thought you werte gonna hit him. But he's in my loving home now and he is very playful and very good with my 2 year old daughter.


how old was he when you got him?


----------



## lady amanda

jessi1028 said:


> I got my cockapoo for $125 with his first shots. But my family and I think he was abused once we shaved all his hair off we found a scar by his eye and ha was very scared of people trying to touch him, he would just laydown like if he thought you werte gonna hit him. But he's in my loving home now and he is very playful and very good with my 2 year old daughter.


Oh poor little baby... That is really sad. I am glad that he made it to your home to have a better life....like Kendal Asked, how old was he when you got him??


----------



## Tressa

Poor wee man. So glad he found you to give him some love and attention.


----------



## JoJo

caradunne said:


> Izzy was £875 from Jandaz in West Wales. She came with a gut problem that lasted for several months and now has a wasting thigh muscle - we are waiting for results from the vet to get a diagnosis. I went to that breeder because a friend of mine had bought a puppy there the year before. There were about 30 puppies for sale when we bought her and they are always advertising more litters. I love her to bits, so she was worth the cost but I am concerned for her health.


Hi Cara, oh dear poorly Izzy, yes you need to tell the Breeder when the vet gives you the diagnosis... I agree with you about her price being about right but the health concerns are very worrying.... just love her to bits and you have done the right thing by getting the vet to investigate further. Keep us all informed please ....


----------



## DebMax

I paid $595 for a male, 9 weeks old and i thought that was great! Everywhere i looked they were over $1,000.


----------



## jessi1028

*teresa and lady amanda*

Well he was about 4 moths when I got him. He's doing so much better now his hair was all knotted so we shaved him but his fur is going back to being scruffy


----------



## JoJo

jessi1028 said:


> I got my cockapoo for $125 with his first shots. But my family and I think he was abused once we shaved all his hair off we found a scar by his eye and ha was very scared of people trying to touch him, he would just laydown like if he thought you werte gonna hit him. But he's in my loving home now and he is very playful and very good with my 2 year old daughter.


Hi Jessi and Heart, that is shocking .... made me feel quite sick actually... why oh why do people do it ... dogs are what their owners make them .... Jessi at least you and your family are now loving Heart in the way he deserves.... stick with it and he may become more confident with others touching him overtime


----------



## Emmy

I paid $500.00 for Stella. I saw cockapoos listed for as high as $1800.00.

I looked for a couple months before I found a good breeder. There are a lot of puppy mills in the US so I wanted a small breeder. They are two young men whose father works with swine genetics so I though they would be pretty good to buy from. Learn the ropes from dad. They only sell poodle to cocker pups. Is that an F1?

The pet stores crate the pups and it is said they are harder to train as they potty in the crates in the stores. These dogs come from the puppy mills.

I found inspection notes on one Iowa breeder that had 280 animals at one time.
So sad.


----------



## kendal

poodle cross cocker is F1


----------



## JoJo

Emmy said:


> I paid $500.00 for Stella. I saw cockapoos listed for as high as $1800.00.
> 
> I looked for a couple months before I found a good breeder. There are a lot of puppy mills in the US so I wanted a small breeder. They are two young men whose father works with swine genetics so I though they would be pretty good to buy from. Learn the ropes from dad. They only sell poodle to cocker pups. Is that an F1?
> 
> The pet stores crate the pups and it is said they are harder to train as they potty in the crates in the stores. These dogs come from the puppy mills.
> 
> I found inspection notes on one Iowa breeder that had 280 animals at one time.
> So sad.


Yes F1 Cockapoo...

Good for you taking your time and finding the right breeder.

Puppy mills tut tut tut .. not good ..


----------



## jessi1028

*jojo*

That's what we are trying to do


----------



## caradunne

embee said:


> Poor Izzy. Make sure you report the health problems back to the breeder. Same goes for any puppy or dog that develops problems as the breeder should record any health issues that develop (and causes when known) then consider whether they continue to breed from the parents.


Hi, thanks for your concern. Finally got the x ray results today and there is nothing skeletal causing the muscle wasting - vet seemed very relieved, so I guess that is a good thing. He needs to monitor her over a period to see if there is any further degeneration. Wow, what a relief.


----------



## kendal

caradunne said:


> Hi, thanks for your concern. Finally got the x ray results today and there is nothing skeletal causing the muscle wasting - vet seemed very relieved, so I guess that is a good thing. He needs to monitor her over a period to see if there is any further degeneration. Wow, what a relief.


would her insurance cover for hydrotherapy before you got a dignosis, to see if that will help slow down or stop the mucle wastege.


----------



## Jane

I paid £400 for Betty, she was reduced (hence bargain Betty) as it was 17th December and they wanted rid of her before Christmas - usual price apparantly was £650.00.


----------



## wilfiboy

Jane said:


> I paid £400 for Betty, she was reduced (hence bargain Betty) as it was 17th December and they wanted rid of her before Christmas - usual price apparantly was £650.00.


At least she got Bargain Betty and not Bargain Basement lol x


----------



## JoJo

caradunne said:


> Hi, thanks for your concern. Finally got the x ray results today and there is nothing skeletal causing the muscle wasting - vet seemed very relieved, so I guess that is a good thing. He needs to monitor her over a period to see if there is any further degeneration. Wow, what a relief.


Phew .. at least the vets are on top of it ... and with the vet monitoring Izzy regularly that is a really good thing, I was very worried about this .... your poorly Izzy , please keep us updated on this Cara


----------



## rozagirl

I think I had a bargain with my Alfie £595 , and he's a beaut . The breeder had dropped the price due to the current financial climate , then she had ppl enquireing why they were so cheep !! You can't win , so she put the prices back up again ! Lucky for me I brought Alfie when she'd dropped the price . Alfie's mum was a blue roan, not as if that means much to me tbh Lol x


----------



## JoJo

rozagirl said:


> I think I had a bargain with my Alfie £595 , and he's a beaut . The breeder had dropped the price due to the current financial climate , then she had ppl enquireing why they were so cheep !! You can't win , so she put the prices back up again ! Lucky for me I brought Alfie when she'd dropped the price . Alfie's mum was a blue roan, not as if that means much to me tbh Lol x


What a great price .. get pics up for all to see, Has Alfie got really nice marking? What colour? 

I paid £850 fro Oakley from a lovely local breeder (worth every penny) and I am hoping to get my second cockapoo shortly again at £850... Its a bit addictive this cockapoo ownership ...


----------



## Enneirda.

'Lo was 450. She was actually bred by my sis, and I took almost two years to pay her off lol.


----------



## kendal

Enneirda. said:


> 'Lo was 450. She was actually bred by my sis, and I took almost two years to pay her off lol.


i thaught because dar tanian was her dad and you owned him that 'Lo was you pick of the litter as a stud fee?


----------



## Enneirda.

Nope. Sis owned D and 'Lo. I didn't like her breeding them (neither tested or anything, nor akc even) If he had really been mine, he would NEVER of been bred (and with good reason, he's had two seizures already once he hit three years.  )

I had really fell in love with D from the first grainy stupid looking picture my sister showed me of him from his 'breeder' -byb- I did 'own' him from the start in the fact that I walked, trained, and kept him with me all the time, but not legally. But sister owned him, and wanted to breed him, I had no options. I did finally get her to agree that after the red litter she wanted he would be mine fully, and I ran him of to the vet for the snip first thing lol.

'Lo was born after he'd been neutered, and the litter was fully sisters.

Renee, being sneaky as she is -lol, or not?  - starting filling my mind with thoughts about a pup out of him, there never being another chance, how fun it would be to have a pup with his characteristics, she looks so much like him, ect ect. 

I cracked lol. 

'Lo was the only pup out of eight that looked like him (head marking wise, and waves on the muzzle instead of huge blazes like mom, and least markings) along with being a spit fire, brilliant from the start, and the smallest, I had no chance. She was everything I wanted in a dog. (minus size, oh how I wish she was 26 inches square and 50 pounds!)


----------



## Guest

Originally Posted by caradunne 
Izzy was £875 from Jandaz in West Wales. She came with a gut problem that lasted for several months and now has a wasting thigh muscle - we are waiting for results from the vet to get a diagnosis. I went to that breeder because a friend of mine had bought a puppy there the year before. There were about 30 puppies for sale when we bought her and they are always advertising more litters. I love her to bits, so she was worth the cost but I am concerned for her health. 

CARA DUNNE ..... this lady bought a puppy from me which was vaccinated health checked insured eye tested , she emailed me about her having Poo problems!!and i advised her what to do I NEVER HEARD ANY THING ELSE FROM HER and now i read on here she is telling the world about a wasting problem which to be fair the dog is 10 months old and it could be due to anything lack of exercise her being dropped or a fall she has not told me and i ask all of my mums and dads to report any problems to me, AND IT TURNS OUT ALL IS OK !!after xrays and proberbly a huge vets bill, well the vet is happy haha and were she got 30 PUPPIES FROM I DONT NO !!!! SHE CERTAINLY DID NOT SEE 30 AND I NEVER OFFERED TO SHOW HER 30 , she booked katie with deposit which is fully refundable if you change your mind and that is who she took no body pushed or made her take issie, the rest of the litter 6 in total are all happy healthy and fine , sadley i let cara dunne have this one ........... i hope you can tell im angry and upset internet is not for slagging people of but helping people well im led to believe that on this forum.. CARA SHOULD OF PM ME NOT DONE IT THIS WAY


----------



## Guest

*??*

just a quick update cara dunne NEVER came back to me i have tryed to phone her to talk she wont what else can a breeder do ???


----------



## Dawny

hi wispa was £600 and a working cocker mom and is just perfect!! worth every penny


----------

